# Charles City Virginia rentals?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on rentals within 40 miles of Charles City VA?

I'm looking for a small place in a rural setting.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

No one?


----------



## sweetmusicj (Mar 5, 2008)

Crickets...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I won't be moving to this area. Another person got the job.


----------

